# hobbit's kedndy



## hobbit-hut (Apr 7, 2013)

Made by Terry toy, my pardner. A little kidney coffee table, Walnut for a coustomer. 
I will pay anything for my personal stash, but I look out for my customers best interest. What they pay for my product. I have $ 100.00 in materials plus another $ 70.00 in finish for this table. Sold this walnut table for $ 500.00 . Yes it is inexpensive but comparied to a Walmart table of the same size For $ 60.00 This one will last a lifetime and in a year the partical board will show the wear that this table will not show for tweenty years IMO. Big Box Stores eat your heart out. The local chraftsman can win the $ buy quality and durability. Well that's my oppinion anyway.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 7, 2013)

[attachment=22609][attachment=22608][attachment=22607][attachment=22606]Too much wine, so here is the photos.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 8, 2013)

nice what are the dimensions? and finish?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2013)

Very Nice design n finish ! Sorry to hear about the passing of your mom.....Our Condolences to you and your family .


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2013)

Nice table Lowell! Good to see ya back!


----------

